# Tri Gas Conversion Kit for Generator



## hgiljr (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello all. I am looking at adding the conversion kit for Tri-gas from:
Generator Conversion Kits to Propane and Natural Gas.
and their system works by adding an adapter between the carb and filter which will eliminate tapping into the carb. My problem is that my generator model 030205, the filter sits ontop of the carb using a 90 degree elbow. This will not allow me to add this adapter since it will not line up. Is there a way for me to change the filter assembly and use a different filter assembly that will sit behind this adapter instead of on top? As in a straight shaft and then a high flow filter? See link of pics below:
If so any suggestions as to which one I can use? Any info greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum :wave:

I see that have posted this question to another forum. 

http://forum.doityourself.com/outdo...as-convert-kit-briggs-stratton-generator.html

Write the manufacture and ask them this question. If the don't have an adapter for the engine you will have to make one. 

My first guess is to buy the kit, remove the orifice from the adapter and install the orifice in the 90degree elbow.

BG


----------

